# Life lessons



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine thinking she can chase down a pheasant, and learning it's not going to happen.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

It's still fun to try! Charlie hasn't caught a rabbit, but he still loves to chase them. Or maybe he's just a slow learner. <G>


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She has a lot of chase in her. But its a lesson she needs to learn. As a birddog she has to figure out, she can't get the bird without me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One that she held point, and was shot over her today.
Her first rooster.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yup, wild bird chasing teaches them to be more steady on point and not to move up. good one


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby has just this year realised that she can't run down a hare, rabbits are no problem, but hares are just too fast so I think she's quite relieved when I blow the stop whistle, (hare coursing with dogs is illegal in UK)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> yup, wild bird chasing teaches them to be more steady on point and not to move up. good one


These aren't wild. They are just unshot birds from a earlier tower shoot. Pheasant are just stronger fliers than some of your other birds.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh i see. as long as she cannot catch them, they have the same purpose as wild birds;-)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That and they need to flush, if she tries to crowd them by taking that extra step.


----------



## jph11 (Aug 13, 2018)

texasred said:


> That and they need to flush, if she tries to crowd them by taking that extra step.




Where are you guys shooting at? This the place down in Ennis? 

Our 7month old is off at bird camp for three months. Been looking for some options for off season work. 

Excited to get him back come May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

jph11 said:


> Where are you guys shooting at? This the place down in Ennis?
> 
> Our 7month old is off at bird camp for three months. Been looking for some options for off season work.
> 
> ...


It's in Waller, and has a private bird hunting area license. Makes it possible to train/shoot game birds on it.


----------

